# Hardwood shavings for piggies?



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

(Virgin) Are these alright? I normally use megazorb or carefresh but CF is expensive and megazorb is dustier than I'd like now.


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

I have used them in the past but I think they are a little sharp on the tiny feet. Have you tried Easiebed?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

No I couldn't find anywhere to get it before, but just found a country shop that does easibed, bedxcel, aubiose....


----------

